# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Let's see those faces

## Kurt

This was recently suggested to me that we have another "let's see those faces" thread. Its been a while since the last one and membership has changed since then. It's always nice to put a face upon a name. So without further ado, here's my ugly mug. As you can see, I do occasionally wear clothes.  :Big Grin:  The second picture was taken by Mike of Black Jungle at the NEFG BBQ. I have labeled FrogForum members.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Here's me!*

----------


## 1beataway

Scary pic, Paul. 

Can I show a picture of my dog's face instead? Or one of my frog's? Or my log's?

----------


## Kurt

Nein, nein, nein. Your face only. Post it or I will.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I should dig out the old picture of me with the AK-47.  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

Sheesh. You don't want to anger those crazy frog people.  :AR15:

----------


## Paul Rust

> I should dig out the old picture of me with the AK-47.


*Absolutely!*

----------


## John Clare

This is me looking for salamanders in Virginia in May 2010.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Scary pic, Paul. 
> 
> Can I show a picture of my dog's face instead? Or one of my frog's? Or my log's?


*I was feeling nostalgic for the "good old days" Iraq 2005*

----------


## John Clare

> *I was feeling nostalgic for the "good old days" Iraq 2005*


What rank are you Paul?

----------


## 1beataway

> This is me looking for salamanders in Virginia in May 2010.


You don't look like how I would expect.

----------


## Deku

> This is me looking for salamanders in Virginia in May 2010.


Gosh I always wondered what flipping heck you guys looked like. :P Except kurt. He always has his picture on. I never dared to ask though. Id post mine but Id scare you alll with it. D; I look like a bear. Rawr? OR so Iam told. (laughing).

Also thats seriously paul? He looks young. :P Mid 20s? Early 30s?

----------


## Paul Rust

> What rank are you Paul?


*I was a Staff Sergeant E-6*
*I was the platoon sergeant for combat operations in Iraq.*
*I can replace that pic if it bothers anyone.*

----------


## Deku

> You don't look like how I would expect.


I know what you mean. I expected an older british/english guy. Partially because of his name and his flag. He looks british but he doesnt look old. Weird huh?

----------


## 1beataway

> Also thats seriously paul? He looks young. :P Mid 20s? Early 30s?


I think he looks quite a bit older than mid 20's. I'm 27, and he definitely looks older than me.

----------


## Paul Rust

*You do look like a bear John, I have been told I am aging well, lol*

----------


## Paul Rust

> I think he looks quite a bit older than mid 20's. I'm 27, and he definitely looks older than me.


* Let's see elaine, post a pic.*

----------


## 1beataway

> I know what you mean. I expected an older british/english guy. Partially because of his name and his flag. He looks british but he doesnt look old. Weird huh?


I was expecting quite a bit older, rough, red hair, beard...

----------


## Deku

> *I was a Staff Sergeant E-6*
> *I was the platoon sergeant for combat operations in Iraq.*
> *I can replace that pic if it bothers anyone.*


I don't think itd upset or scare anyone. Just shock us maybe. :P I was shocked a bit to know a frog enthuast is actually a soldier. Kinda weird and unnexpected. This is going to sound stupid but did you had code names or something? I don't know if they do that in the army( I know nothing about the army, navy, etc).

----------


## Kurt

Paul is USMC not Army. Oo-rah!

----------


## Deku

> I was expecting quite a bit older, rough, red hair, beard...


Haha he looks like hes 29? Around his 30s. Paul defenitely looks younger to me.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Right on Kurt.*
* @ Kevin, my code name was "Bulldog 76"*
*I don't want to hijack this thread any further, let's talk about John now *

----------


## 1beataway

> * Let's see elaine, post a pic.*


No.  :Smile:

----------


## Deku

> Paul is USMC not Army. Oo-rah!


Ahh. I know nothing about  military or such. Though my brother is in the military; he became aggressive and messed up in the head afterwards. o.O My dad was also in the military but I dont know what he did or anything because I never cared to ask. All I know he acts like a military man. Very strict I guess. My  aunt is a cop as a part time job but shes training in the military now. My other brother is deciding whether to be a lawyer or a psychologist. My mom was a nurse, librarian, and another job I totally forgot about. :P Thats all I know about my family in the military. Though my brother and my mom werent in the military.

----------


## 1beataway

> Haha he looks like hes 29? Around his 30s. Paul defenitely looks younger to me.


I think Paul looks older than John.

By the way, John was my favorite Beatle, not Paul.

----------


## Paul Rust

> I think Paul looks older than John.


* Sheesh, I would hope so, I've got 10 years on him!*

----------


## Deku

> *Right on Kurt.*
> * @ Kevin, my code name was "Bulldog 76"*
> *I don't want to hijack this thread any further, let's talk about John now *


If I could pick a codename for the military for myself id like it to be "PhantomSnapper17". Cause Iam built bulky like my fathers side is built buff I guess. Though Iam not like that atm. 

As for john. I wonder what he does? He probably is very popular in the interwebs. As for elaine I wonder what she looks like but I can only imagine. :P I think shes tall. I dont know whenever I talk to someone online after a while I get a mental image of what they would look like. You know like the mind is trying to fill in the blank? I wonder what his job is though(johns).

----------


## Deku

> I think Paul looks older than John.
> 
> By the way, John was my favorite Beatle, not Paul.


I like b eatles. They are bulky insectswith armor.

----------


## 1beataway

> * Sheesh, I would hope so, I've got 10 years on him!*


You don't look that old though.

Sheesh, Paul. You're too old for me.

----------


## Ebony

I know how you feel Elaine :Wink: . Im an old chick now so be nice boys. :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Paul Rust

> I know how you feel Elaine. Im an old chick now so be nice boys.


 *Oh please Ebony!*
*You are aging like a fine wine my dear.*

----------


## Ebony

Wine gives me a head ache. cant drink the stuff.  :Big Grin:  Im trying to put up my profile photo..cant work it out.

----------


## Kurt

Nailed it. So no worries.

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Kurt...It's shows my wrinkles well since its blown up a bit :Big Grin: .

----------


## 1beataway

> Thanks Kurt...It's shows my wrinkles well since its blown up a bit.


You look young, imo.

----------


## Ebony

Thanks Elaine.. but no Im definatly old :Stick Out Tongue: ..im young at heart though. :Big Grin: 

So we need more girls to post. :Frog Smile:  I dont want to be on my own. :Frown:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Yeah!!*
*Come on Elaine!*

----------


## 1beataway

Would you believe me if I said I'm male?

----------


## Paul Rust

> Would you believe me if I said I'm male?


* Pre or post op?* :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

> * Pre or post op?*


 
That's between me and the surgical staff.  :Frown: 


*Note: I'm kidding!

----------


## Paul Rust

> Post it or I will.


*Enough said Elaine! LOL*

----------


## 1beataway

> *Enough said Elaine! LOL*


No, no. I will. Just give me some time. I'm doing French homework right now! Followed by some assignment creating. Then sleep, because I work at 6 AM. And then I have class right after that.

----------


## Ebony

Come on Elaine..do it for the girls :Wink: . Don't leave me on my own.

I think it is cool to see every one. Now we know who we are talking to. Great idea Kurt :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Okay, I tend to avoid being in front of a camera at all costs, so there are few pics of me (thank goodness).  However, I managed to scare one up-not the best quality, but it will do, I suppose.  This is me last year with my new BBQ...*

----------


## Paul Rust

> Come on Elaine..do it for the girls. Don't leave me on my own.
> 
> I think it is cool to see every one. Now we know who we are talking to. Great idea Kurt


* I agree with her, great idea. Good to have fun threads now and then.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Well, hello Jo!*

----------


## Ebony

Nice photo Jace. Just how I imagined you. Beautiful with a lovely big grin. :Smile:

----------


## Jace

*Lol-thanks Ebony.  Who wouldn't be smiling with a new BBQ!!  Everyone looks younger than I thought they would be....I hang around too many old folks, I think!*

*Well hello, Paul!!*

----------


## Paul Rust

> *Well hello, Paul!!*


* I pictured you smiling and happy as well. You take a great picture.*

----------


## Jace

> * I pictured you smiling and happy as well. You take a great picture.*


*Thank you! *

----------


## John Clare

I'm not sure I enjoy the extensive comments and criticism on how I look :P.

----------

Deku

----------


## Paul Rust

> I'm not sure I enjoy the extensive comments and criticism on how I look :P.


* That's what we get for being brave. lol*

----------


## JimO

Here's me five minutes ago

----------


## 1beataway

Sheesh. Do all male frog owners have guns? :P

----------


## SethD

> Sheesh. Do all male frog owners have guns? :P



Ask not " Do all male frog owners have guns", ask only, how many guns do they have.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

JimO

----------


## John Clare

The gun thing is annoying me.

----------


## JimO

Edited accordingly.


> The gun thing is annoying me.

----------


## froggiez

Here is me and my little princess  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

What a lovely photo. Nice to see you Angie. She certainly is a little princess. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

> Thanks Kurt...It's shows my wrinkles well since its blown up a bit.


What wrinkles? As far as I am concerned you are an attractive woman that doesn't look as old as she thinks she looks.

----------


## froggiez

Thank you Ebony, she knows it too...LOL 
Nice to see all of your pics too!

----------


## Kurt

> The gun thing is annoying me.


What gun? All I see is a pretty little flower.

----------


## Deku

> You look young, imo.


agreed.

----------


## Deku

> *Okay, I tend to avoid being in front of a camera at all costs, so there are few pics of me (thank goodness).  However, I managed to scare one up-not the best quality, but it will do, I suppose.  This is me last year with my new BBQ...*


You look young(17-23)

----------


## Deku

> I'm not sure I enjoy the extensive comments and criticism on how I look :P.


Nah you look awesome(no homo<---and no I do not mean that offensively). In any case you look like a regular joe. :P I guess Iam not good with words.

----------


## Deku

> The gun thing is annoying me.


If you mean the photo---eh its not really that bad.  If you meant a comment. If it makes you feel better I do not own any weapons. Well besides my fists, legs, wooden katana(training katana/play katana), my boots, my leather belt, my pens, sciscors, trophies, axe spray, my lamp, my computer, my dvd player, my pillow, my chair, and my trashcan. xD Oh I forgot to add. This rubber chicken I have. :P

----------


## Paul Rust

> What gun? All I see is a pretty little flower.


* LMAO*
*Thats awesome Kurt! I will find a better pic. Sorry John, 18 years in the military makes it hard to find a non-military pic. I will try*

----------


## John Clare

> Edited accordingly.


You didn't have to do that, but thanks.

----------


## Julia

Ah!  This thread is awesome!  Nobody looks like what I imagined... except for Jo Anna!  :Smile:  

I think Kevin should post a pic...all talk but no pics? :Wink:

----------


## John Clare

New rule :P.  You can't comment on other people's pictures until you post one of your own.

----------


## Julia

The most recent pic I could find..me at my best friends wedding this summer...and before you make fun of me I am perfectly aware that I stand with my feet pointed outwards like a duck!  I blame it on my profession!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Deku

> Ah!  This thread is awesome!  Nobody looks like what I imagined... except for Jo Anna!  
> 
> I think Kevin should post a pic...all talk but no pics?


Nah I actually "Cant". As I stated  before Iam using my wii. I cant post any images or files. I cant even go to some websites that are run on php and stuff like that. 

Also furthermore Iam not pretty to look at.

----------


## Deku

> The most recent pic I could find..me at my best friends wedding this summer...and before you make fun of me I am perfectly aware that I stand with my feet pointed outwards like a duck!  I blame it on my profession!


Nah you look fine. :P I already knew what you looked like through your face picture 

<----

----------


## JimO

Sorry about that - just trying to be funny. 

However, for the record, I never claimed it was a real gun. I have teenagers who play airsoft.  :Wink: 

So, here is me and my lovely and tolerant better half


Our guys (2 yrs ago)


And our dog Max




> You didn't have to do that, but thanks.

----------


## JimO

> The most recent pic I could find..me at my best friends wedding this summer...and before you make fun of me I am perfectly aware that I stand with my feet pointed outwards like a duck! I blame it on my profession!


It's a shame you live so far away and our oldest boys aren't a couple of years older.  You'd make a lovely daughter-in-law who would talk frogs  :Wink: .

----------


## Paul Rust

> The most recent pic I could find..me at my best friends wedding this summer...and before you make fun of me I am perfectly aware that I stand with my feet pointed outwards like a duck! I blame it on my profession!


*You take a great picure Julia.*

----------


## Paul Rust

> Also furthermore Iam not pretty to look at.


*All this time I thought your avatar was your photo.*  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Haha, I'm sure the ladies are regretting posting their photos now :P.

----------


## Ebony

Julia..You are beautiful. Lovely photo. :Smile: 


JimO..You have a handsome family. You must be very proud.

----------


## 1beataway

> New rule :P. You can't comment on other people's pictures until you post one of your own.


Julia: You are very photographic. Great pics!

JimO: Great looking family.

Lots of people look a lot younger than I imagined.

----------


## Kurt

> The most recent pic I could find..me at my best friends wedding this summer...and before you make fun of me I am perfectly aware that I stand with my feet pointed outwards like a duck! I blame it on my profession!



Why, do work as a duck? Nice feet by the way.

----------


## Kurt

> New rule :P. You can't comment on other people's pictures until you post one of your own.


I would add to it, only positive comments are to be said.

----------


## Kurt

> It's a shame you live so far away and our oldest boys aren't a couple of years older. You'd make a lovely daughter-in-law who would talk frogs .


I believe Julia is already married.

----------


## Deku

> *All this time I thought your avatar was your photo.*


Mm ehh. I am rather shy in reality. :P

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Hi

Well, you can't actually see my face  :Big Grin:  But this is me Herping in Sintra (Portugal) with a Bufo bufo in one hand, catching Salamandra salamandra gallaica with the other one  :Frog Smile:

----------


## JimO

> I believe Julia is already married.


Well, I bet her inlaws are thrilled, that is if they like frogs!   :Big Grin:

----------


## JimO

> Julia..You are beautiful. Lovely photo.
> 
> 
> JimO..You have a handsome family. You must be very proud.


I am very blessed indeed.  Fortunately the boys get their looks and good sense from their mother.  :Wink:

----------


## Greatballzofire

After reading through this thread, I have come to the conclusion that frog and toad people are camera shy, for the most part.
In my computer hard drive I have about a zillion photos of my cats, toads, lizards and snakes, but only one of me:

Wont say which one I am! (Hint: I am NOT the one in the middle! LOL!)

----------


## Deku

> After reading through this thread, I have come to the conclusion that frog and toad people are camera shy, for the most part.
> In my computer hard drive I have about a zillion photos of my cats, toads, lizards and snakes, but only one of me:
> 
> Wont say which one I am! (Hint: I am NOT the one in the middle! LOL!)


If this is a really old picture. Like REALLY old Id say you are the kid obviously. IF its recent then you are the guy with the beer cans. 
My pets arent camera shy but Iam. :P

----------


## Greatballzofire

This picture is 58 years old. The man was my best friend Stephen and the kitten was my pet Samson. I am still that little kid who likes to look under every rock and wade around in every creek looking for live treasures.

----------


## Deku

> This picture is 58 years old. The man was my best friend Stephen and the kitten was my pet Samson. I am still that little kid who likes to look under every rock and wade around in every creek looking for live treasures.


When I was a little kid I didnt look under every rock or wade through rivers. Instead I just went to the beach  every weekend and every day I would go for nature walks. Id catch anoles and lizards. Id catch crickets, grasshoppers, worms. I never dared to get near a frog/toad because I was told they give you warts. Ironically I did used to catch the little tadpoles. I think I found a puertorican crested tadpoles or it was a cane toad tadpoles. I dont know which one it was. I guess all the times even the olden times are fun times. Just how you look at em. Sometimes I want to be in those christmas specials the really old ones. :P 

Maybe Ill show my face eventually thatll be when I feel more secure than Iam. :P

----------


## Tropicok

Okay, I feel left out.  My photo is in my photo album. I should have put in one of me as a child.  Big shock because I thought John would be my age and have grey hair.  I will say we have some good-looking gals on this forum.  You guys are something else.  I can post a picture of me in an official biker club pic. On 2nd thought, no.

----------


## froggiez

love all these pictures, is nice to have a face instead of a pc screen to text to...lol 
Great pic greatballsoffire! Samson was a cutie too! lol

----------


## Deku

> love all these pictures, is nice to have a face instead of a pc screen to text to...lol 
> Great pic greatballsoffire! Samson was a cutie too! lol


Itd be funny if we all met and how I would be the shy one, calm and quiet in a corner. The rest of you I dont know, by the looks of it confident and outgoing. I can imagine kurt being like "OMG ITS FROGGIEZ!!!" or something like that. You know? People saying each others username. I can imagine this happening in a reptile expo or something. I guess I have a vivid imagination.

----------


## froggiez

LOL you crack me up! 
I would love to go to a froggy expo never hear of one around my little neck of the woods though  :Frown:

----------


## Deku

> LOL you crack me up! 
> I would love to go to a froggy expo never hear of one around my little neck of the woods though


Thanks. I can also imagine the most quiet person on here being the most hyper person out there. xD Running around. :U I guess I watch too m uch anime and comedy movies.  
As for reptile expos I think they go by once every month or every other month. It may not be in the same state. But you know just check for states around you.

----------


## Jace

> Ah! This thread is awesome! Nobody looks like what I imagined... except for Jo Anna!  
> 
> I think Kevin should post a pic...all talk but no pics?


*Except for me....is that a good thing??    Now I'm worried!! *

----------


## SethD

Me, back in the good old days with early collecting equipment used for Beelzebufo. I am a lot older looking now.  :Smile: 




 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Actually, my face can be seen on the facebook frogforum members list.  :Wink:

----------


## Ebony

> Hi
> 
> Well, you can't actually see my face  But this is me Herping in Sintra (Portugal) with a Bufo bufo in one hand, catching Salamandra salamandra gallaica with the other one


Hmm..I dont think that counts cos we need to see your face..Lol

You have nice shiny hair. :Frog Smile:

----------


## Kurt

> You guys are something else. I can post a picture of me in an official biker club pic. On 2nd thought, no.


OK now I have to see that picture.

----------


## Julia

I don't log on for a few hours and I missed the entire conversation! Lol! 




> It's a shame you live so far away and our oldest boys  aren't a couple of years older.  You'd make a lovely daughter-in-law who  would talk frogs .


  Two frog crazy people might not be such a good idea...  if I dated/married someone who loves animals as much as I do our house would be nothing but fish tanks and animals! Hmm...on second thought that might not be a terrible thing! 

@EBONY & 1beataway: Thank you  :Smile: 




> Why, do work as a duck? Nice feet by the way.


 Lol!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Thanks...I used to dance professionally (Ballet)  now I teach dance to kids/teens. 




> I believe Julia is already married.


Yup!!! To a very tolerant and understanding husband who only makes fun of me a little for my animal obsession!




> Well, I bet her inlaws are thrilled, that is if they like frogs!


 My entire family thinks I am crazy...




> Itd be funny if we all met and how I would be the shy one, calm and quiet in a corner.


Ditto! 




> *Except for me....is that a good thing??    Now I'm worried!! *


Haha!  No don't be worried!  I always imagined you to be one of those warm inviting people who are ALWAYS smiling!

----------


## Deku

> I don't log on for a few hours and I missed the entire conversation! Lol! 
> 
>   Two frog crazy people might not be such a good idea...  if I dated/married someone who loves animals as much as I do our house would be nothing but fish tanks and animals! Hmm...on second thought that might not be a terrible thing! 
> 
> @EBONY & 1beataway: Thank you 
> 
>  Lol! Thanks...I used to dance professionally (Ballet)  now I teach dance to kids/teens. 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall watching a show called everybody loves raymond. I remembered this one funny episode. It was robert finally got a hot girlfriend. There was only one problem she was crazy with frogs.  It was kinda funny how they describe our type. You would see in her room tons of kritter keepers with frogs in them. And in the closet too. Lol by head count I saw like 30-40tanks. He made a joke how he saw her eating a bug. Then raymond goes "oh stop it. i dont think shes that bad" and then they go in her house and he actually gets to see all her frogs and roberts like (whisper)SAVE ME!!!!!!(whisper) lolol. That was actually funny. See I know we all would probably have tons of frogs and pets. But I think we also would put a line at a certain number. You know? Because then you cant pay for the animals or yourself and then it just backfires. There's a saying which I was told "too much of everything can be bad for you". Personally I have a deep obsession and if I had the room Id keep atleast alot of tanks. :P 5 turtle tanks, 8frog tanks, and 4fish tanks. Lol Id also probably keep 5 rabbits. 3 pidgeons, 1 hedghog, a skunk, 2 dogs, and 2 snakes. Lol but I think Id have to draw a line somewhere. 

When I have my own house Iam only planning on getting a few extra tanks. Maybe 2 more turtle tanks; one for a soft shell turtle, and another for either a snapping turtle or a spotted turtle. Id probably keep 2-3 more frog tanks. Id give my toads a run of a 75g if I could. Id acquire amazonian milk frogs, or bird poop tree frogs, maybe a true rococo toad? and maybe one tank for some fish and a "siren". Id like to get a greater siren. But in all this would take a long time. Id also get a dog. Id get either a bulldog, a pittbull(they're not as bad as they look), a chow chow(like big fluffy pillows), or a type of hound. Maybe Id keep a pair of pidgeons/doves or finches. But after that Id draw my line. :P I mean I love indulging myself in nature but after a certain amount itd just drill a large hole in my pocket and if I dont have a large income to begin with then yeah. This also works out. Since the girl I like who also likes me back loves birds. So she wouldnt mind the birds. She also likes animals in general and has a large tolerance. She used to keep piranhas in a 55g she had untill she moved away. 

But yeah. Sorry got off a bit off topic.

----------


## Diogo Juliao

Hi, I just found out these two pictures of my last trip to USA, and I thought in showing them here, because you couldn't actually see my face in my last one  :Big Grin: 

So, this is me photographing an American bullfrog in Chicago



And this is me with a 12 gallon tank I carried all over the USA and then to Portugal (I bought it in Chicago)



 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

*Maybe I'm just get old, but you look young!    Nice to finally see you!*

----------


## Diogo Juliao

> *Maybe I'm just get old, but you look young!  Nice to finally see you!*


Well, I am.
I'm 16  :Wink:

----------


## lnaminneci

I just noticed this thread!  :EEK!: 

Many of you have already seen my mug, especially if you are on Frog Forum Facebook. Here is a recent pic.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Lesley!!!!*
*I love that picture. Welcome back!*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Diogo, glad to see a face.*

----------


## lnaminneci

> *Lesley!!!!*
> *I love that picture. Welcome back!*


Thanks Paul!

Oh, and I like your flower!   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Everyone has posted some great pictures!  I think that everyone looks so young!  It's hard for me to guess peoples' ages anymore.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Thanks Paul!
> 
> Oh, and I like your flower! 
> 
> Everyone has posted some great pictures! I think that everyone looks so young! It's hard for me to guess peoples' ages anymore.


 *That's called getting old Lesley* **

----------


## Jace

*Lesley-I agree with Paul-great picture!*

*Diogo...well, 16-that explains it then!!  Lol.  Yep, 'm getting older by the second!!*

----------


## KennyDB

Me, eating grapes

----------


## KennyDB

Herping:

----------


## 1beataway

I folded. Be gentle.

----------


## lnaminneci

Way to go Elaine!   :Big Grin:  Yeah we needed some more girls on here!   :Big Applause:

----------


## Jace

*Elaine!  Nice to finally meet you.  Yep, you definitely look like a frog-wise person!!* 

*Kenny-nice photos.  May I ask what type of camera you use?? *

----------


## 1beataway

> *Elaine! Nice to finally meet you. Yep, you definitely look like a frog-wise person!!* 
> 
> *Kenny-nice photos. May I ask what type of camera you use??*


What does a frog-wise person look like?!  :Frog Surprise: 

Well now that you and Lesley got to see my pic....I guess I can delete now!

----------


## Jace

*Don't you dare delete!!  Us women need to stick together!! * 

*And a frog-wise person is someone who not only looks but is-kind, funny, a bit sarcastic, and willing to share knowledge.  Definitely you!!  Glad you posted...now don't delete it!!!*

----------


## Malachi

Avatar picture is me a few months ago

----------


## 1beataway

> *Don't you dare delete!! Us women need to stick together!!* 
> 
> *And a frog-wise person is someone who not only looks but is-kind, funny, a bit sarcastic, and willing to share knowledge. Definitely you!! Glad you posted...now don't delete it!!!*


I first read that as "...looks kinda funny..." I almost deleted.  :Wink: 

And nice pic, Malachi.

----------


## KennyDB

> *Elaine! Nice to finally meet you. Yep, you definitely look like a frog-wise person!!* 
> 
> *Kenny-nice photos. May I ask what type of camera you use??*


Thanks, I'm shooting with a Canon DSLR eos1000d, some pics are on my photostream @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennydb/

----------


## Jace

*Wow, I cannot believe some of your photos!!!  I'm happy mine are just in focus.  I am in awe, literally.  I would love to be at half that level!  Thank you for posting the link and sharing.  Now, I am going to go back and look at some more.....*

----------


## lnaminneci

Kenny,

Fabulous photos!  I checked out your link, you really have a great "eye".  I'm glad to see you have an entry in the September Photo Contest.  Great photo of the Bufo!  

~Lesley

----------


## Ebony

> Thanks, I'm shooting with a Canon DSLR eos1000d, some pics are on my photostream @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennydb/


Wow!! Kenny, amazing. I agree with Lesley..a great eye  :Big Applause:

----------


## Ebony

> I folded. Be gentle.


 
Well its about time girl  :Wink: ..A fiery red head ah..should we be scared?...Lol :Big Grin: 

Great to see you Elaine xx

----------


## lnaminneci

Redheads Unite!!!   :Big Grin:  (clinking my magical power bracelets together)

----------


## Terry

OK, here is my mug shot. Obviously, I am not holding a frog  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Well, it's about time you all got on it. Nice to finally see everyone.*

----------


## 1beataway

> *Well, it's about time you all got on it. Nice to finally see everyone.*


I was threatened.  :Frown:

----------


## John Clare

Keep them coming folks!

----------


## Mordecai

Just saw this. I love it! Its funny trying to picture people when you only have posts to go by! Love everyone's pictures! 
Frog people look like happy people!!!

Here's me! 
(I'm the girl! lol)

----------


## lnaminneci

> Just saw this. I love it! Its funny trying to picture people when you only have posts to go by! Love everyone's pictures! 
> Frog people look like happy people!!!
> 
> Here's me! 
> (I'm the girl! lol)


WooHoo!  Another girl,  Girl Power!  I think we are out numbering the boys now!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Cute picture Ella!

----------


## 1beataway

Very cute picture. Is that your boyfriend? Beautiful couple.

----------


## Mordecai

Yay girls!!
Thank you both very much!
Yes, that is my fiance Jeff. He's a member as well.

----------


## Jace

*Nice to see everyone!  Great photos Terry and Ella. *

----------


## spooky

I go away for a few weeks, and you all decide to show your mugs  :Big Grin:  Suppose I should play too....

Me on the right, acting seriously as always  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Paul Rust

*Ha!*
*That's great Katie.*

----------


## MarshallsMom

It's nice to finally see everyone.  :Smile:  
I'm kind of dismayed that almost none of these have animals in them. I don't think I have a photo of me without some sort of critter! I'm playing frisbee with my dog in my prom pictures.

----------


## spooky

Thanks Paul  :Big Grin: 


There is an animal with me in that pic, oh yes sireeeee..... We were both a bit animalistic that night actually  :Embarrassment: 

Oh, and a pic of me with a real animal  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

Your horse has bangs that split the same way as yours in your avatar!  :Big Grin: 

I'm teasing!

----------


## spooky

He clearly has good taste in hair-do's (....or don't's!)   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MarshallsMom

Katie, is that your horse?

----------


## spooky

Sadly not  :Frown:  He belongs to one of my best friends  :Smile:  His name is Diego and he's an Andalusian. Beautiful isn't he?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MarshallsMom

Yes! Do you ride dressage? 
There was a beautiful Andalusian at our old barn. They have the sweetest disposition.

----------


## spooky

I don't mind dressage, although I don't ride much at the moment. I like a bit of jumping too, but I do prefer flatwork  :Smile: 
Diego is a very loyal and protective horse, very honest too. 
What do you do with your horses?  :Smile:

----------


## MarshallsMom

My mom and I show saddleseat with our two Morgans, and one of the Morgans does pleasure driving. The Gypsy Vanner did dressage, hunt seat, pleasure driving, and has been trained Western Pleasure, and we're doing our first endurance ride soon.

----------


## Malachi

Since I am probably going to be a life long member on here....i thought id give a little more insight with some action pics  :Big Grin: ....Rather then just my avatar pic

Most resent first:















I encourage all you to let us get a peek at you   :Frog Smile:

----------


## 1beataway

Malachi, you look completely different in each of your pics.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Malachi, you look completely different in each of your pics.


* Good point Elaine.*
*We need at 2 from each person. lol*
*I need some more of you Elaine for this dart board I'm making.*

----------


## Malachi

I cant keep long hair , dont know how you girls do it.

You can tell a lot about someone in a few pics  :Smile:

----------


## 1beataway

> *Good point Elaine.*
> *We need at least 2 from each person. lol*
> *I need some more of you Elaine for this dart board I'm making.*


 
Paul! That was horrid! And you posted it twice! Two horrific posts! 

No more from me.  :Smile:  

Malachi, in some of your pics you really remind me of someone...but I don't know who.

----------


## Paul Rust

> Paul! That was horrid! And you posted it twice! Two horrific posts! 
> 
> No more from me.  
> 
> Malachi, in some of your pics you really remind me of someone...but I don't know who.


*ooops, delete one.*
*Oh come on Elaine....I'll post another one of me*

----------


## 1beataway

> *ooops, delete one.*
> *Oh come on Elaine....I'll post another one of me*


You first.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Here is a better one.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Your turn!*

----------


## 1beataway

That doesn't look like you! That looks like a pretty solid guy.

----------


## Paul Rust

> That doesn't look like you! That looks like a pretty solid guy.


*LOL, funny girl!*
*You got the solid part right!*

----------


## 1beataway

Paul, I thought you were kind of a wimpy guy. So that totally can't be you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Paul Rust

> Paul, I thought you were kind of a wimpy guy. So that totally can't be you.


*I am a wimp.*

----------


## 1beataway

> * I am a wimp.*


A whimp? Why are you adding an 'h'?

*What do you mean?*

----------


## lnaminneci

OK......I've got two more for you.....from two different extremes........


1. My Pre-School "Kermit the Frog" picture, as my sister calls it. :Frog Smile: 

2. My darker Vampire side...... :EEK!:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Oh my!!*
*Lesley, I like the darker side*  :Wink:

----------


## 1beataway

> *Oh my!!*
> *Lesley, I like the darker side*


I do too.

----------


## lnaminneci

What about my "Kermit the Frog" picture?!?!?!   My sister has called me that since Pre-School!   LOL  
When I had my skirt pulled up to my armpits....lol   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paul Rust

> When I had my skirt pulled up to my armpits....lol


*Even I'm not touching this one!!!!*

*Kurt.....Help!!!*

----------


## 1beataway

> *Even I'm not touching this one!!!!*
> 
> *Kurt.....Help!!!*


Lol. Same thing I was thinking.

----------


## lnaminneci

> *Even I'm not touching this one!!!!*
> 
> *Kurt.....Help!!!*


 
Oh Dear Lord...!!!!!!   I was like 4 years old.  My skirt was high up on my waist like Urkel!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jace

*Lesley-love the pics.  I'm more of a zombie person myself, but blood-sucking works too.*

*I don't think I have any more pics I would be willing to post....might have to look and debate....*

----------


## Paul Rust

*Don't be shy everyone. Post some pics.*

----------


## Tropicok

Paul, John, Ebony, or Kurt: Can you move the pic of me and the tarantula over here, or the boring one of me in the MC shirt? I tried yesterday and #%&^#$


*This one?*

Hey nice K-State hat! 
I am a Wildcat alumni!

----------


## spooky

Eeek! That's a big spider  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hyla

There is more talk in this post than face!

----------


## Paul Rust

*There you are Kristy, it's about time!*

----------


## lnaminneci

> There is more talk in this post than face!


Cute picture Kristy!   :Smile:   I like all the bottles of liquor behind you...... :Wink:

----------


## hyla

> Cute picture Kristy!  I like all the bottles of liquor behind you......


Thanks! As for the liquor bottles, I liked them too that night however we werent such good friends the next morning.  :Wink:

----------


## Tropicok

I love to wear that hat and the K-State t-shirt on OU game days.  What were you doing at Manhattan, wait don't tell me, a vet student.  Did you know Dr. Jacobson?  I had a big crush on him.  Former dean Dr. Frick would not let women enroll back in my day.  
Oh, the memories.

----------


## MichaelS

Me being set straight at White Plains. :Wink:

----------


## Amphibians

Is that from today? I was there as well, had a good time. Heres my face. One of me with my girlfriend of 2 years. and as for the second I will take your vampire and raise you a zombie!

----------


## MichaelS

No.   That's from last year.   I got tired of the drive and no longer go to that show.

----------


## Amphibians

Huh, wierd coincidence

----------


## jtay

Awesome thread!

Here's me

----------


## Paul Rust

*Jess!!!!*
*Where have you been? Welcome back!*

----------


## hyla

> Awesome thread!
> 
> Here's me


Judging by both Jess and I's pictures, I think we both have the right idea...( where _are_ the frosty mug smilies!!??  :Smile:  )

----------


## jtay

> *Jess!!!!*
> *Where have you been? Welcome back!*


Oh ya know, working, studying.....being totally obsessed with the twilight books....
Back to reality now, kind of. 
It is good to be back!

----------


## jtay

> Judging by both Jess and I's pictures, I think we both have the right idea...( where _are_ the frosty mug smilies!!??  )


Lol, 'going out' pics are generally the best - the preparation into looking good and all,
oh and the tiddly smiles

----------


## Kurt

> Awesome thread!
> 
> Here's me


Are all Kiwi's this attractive or just the ones that keep frogs?

----------


## Kurt

> *LOL, funny girl!*
> *You got the solid part right!*


But not the guy part?  :Confused:

----------


## Kurt

> OK......I've got two more for you.....from two different extremes........
> 
> 
> 1. My Pre-School "Kermit the Frog" picture, as my sister calls it.
> 
> 2. My darker Vampire side......


I love the second picture. Isn't Christmas fun!?

6 a.m. Christmas morning.
No shadows,
No reflections here.
Lying cheek to cheek
In your cold embrace.

So soft and so tragic
As a slaughterhouse.
You press the knife
Against your heart.
And say that,
"I love you, so much you must kill me now."

I love you
So much
You must kill me now.

If I was your vampire,
Certain as the moon,
Instead of killing time,
We'll have each other
Until the sun.
If I was your vampire,
Death waits for no one.
Hold my hands
Across your face,
Because I think
Our time has come.

----------


## Kurt

> *Even I'm not touching this one!!!!*
> 
> *Kurt.....Help!!!*


Sorry, I am not diving on this grenade.

----------


## John Clare

> Me being set straight at White Plains.


I think what Michael is alluding to is that I am the person setting him straight, so to speak.  I hate that photo of me :P!

----------


## jtay

> Are all Kiwi's this attractive or just the ones that keep frogs?


Thanks Kurt  :Wink:

----------


## Paul Rust

> But not the guy part?


*You want to see?*

----------


## Paul Rust

> Are all Kiwi's this attractive or just the ones that keep frogs?


*It's gotta be the frogs.*

----------


## Ebony

> Are all Kiwi's this attractive or just the ones that keep frogs?


Yea..but is just such a shame they cant fly. :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

Here's a pic of me from over the weekend.

Here's also a couple of really cool pics I got on the ride home.

----------


## Paul Rust

*Cool pic Elaine.*

----------


## Ebony

Lol...love it Elaine..You look like you are either in trouble or they are your bodyguards. :Wink:

----------


## 1beataway

> Lol...love it Elaine..You look like you are either in trouble or they are your bodyguards.


I was trying to look cool! Like a Man in Black!

----------


## daziladi

So good to put a face to everyone's name - here's me about a year ago with my bf Kelly   :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Hi Robin..Its so great to finally see you. A lovely couple..and the Christmas tree is beautiful.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## John911

Me pretending to know what I'm doing.



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk

----------


## Ebony

Wow..cool action shot. Nice to see you John. :Frog Smile:  
Gee....I hope you dont wear a hole in your shoe. :Big Grin:

----------


## Deku

> A whimp? Why are you adding an 'h'?
> 
> *What do you mean?*


i think he meant chimp. jk

----------


## Thomas

Ok, I'm reviving this thread. Here I am. I couldn't get the white balance right, but oh well, I think it's not bad for something that was taken on a cell phone camera.

----------



----------


## Roman

I just saw this thread. Who knew that frog people were so good looking??  :EEK!:  hahaha   We should come out of hiding and form a frog coalition. 
Stay thirsty my friends

----------


## Thomas

I like the frog coalition idea. So where is everybody? Looks like we've got a lot of camera shy frog people out there! Post those pictures!

----------


## Leefrogs

look better foggy/ pic taken on holloween

----------


## Leefrogs

Come on,  there's only like 8 Picts in there. U all chicken, I'm in pigtails for gods sake

----------


## Animalnstinct

Looking good everyone  :Smile:  

It's always cool being able to see the people behind the posts / threads. Here is a random one of me.

----------


## Thomas

Nobody else wants to post their pictures?! Oh come on, let's see those faces!!

----------


## onedge30

Alright

----------



----------


## Leefrogs

Way to go onedge30!!! What are you eating there? Let's keep this going

----------


## clownonfire

Well... Here's myself and my 11-month old daughter Poppy, prepping for a photoshoot for Movember last year. And one with my 6-yr old son Theo, rocking on. And a normal one. Cause sometimes, we're serious.

----------


## Thomas

> Way to go onedge30!!! What are you eating there? Let's keep this going


I'm wondering the same thing. That looks really good, whatever it is. We're on a roll here, keep those pictures coming!!

----------


## onedge30

LOL The picture was taken at Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. Restaurant. It  was one of their specials. Shrimp, sausage and mash potatoes. It was excellent!

----------


## Thomas

Dang Jeff, that sounds awesome!! This is the first time that FrogForum has made me hungry!

----------


## Molch

> This is me looking for salamanders in Virginia in May 2010.


a red-headed Irishman wearing green?  :Big Applause:

----------


## Molch

me and my dog, the Pudden. I only have pics of the two of us.

----------


## John911

I dont really wear outlaw masks in public.

----------


## passon13

this is me  :Smile:

----------


## Thomas

Cool! This thread is really picking up! But there are still a lot of members out there who haven't posted their photos. Come on! Let's see those faces people!!

----------


## Leefrogs

bump it up again

----------


## lnaminneci

Ok, trying to keep this thread Alive! Don't be shy folks!

Here's another one of me. If you haven't posted a picture yet, we will find you........ :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brit

Alright alright, you got me.

Bad hair day equals...

Silly bear hat!  :Big Grin:  picture by Kisa6 - Photobucket

(Still don't know how to attach thumbnails! Sorry guys it was the best I could do.  :Frown:  )

----------


## clownonfire

> Alright alright, you got me.
> 
> Bad hair day equals...
> 
> Silly bear hat!  picture by Kisa6 - Photobucket
> 
> (Still don't know how to attach thumbnails! Sorry guys it was the best I could do.  )


Love the pic, Kisa, and the attidude!! Rock on, girl!

----------


## pez

Here I am with a gigantic R. marina

Other one (Yes, I know thats not the best shirt to search for frogs in the wild)


Searching for tadpoles

----------


## Thomas

I'm bumping this thread up!

Pez- You look about my age, didn't expect that.

----------


## Ebony

Hi my froggy friends...Ive decided to update my photo on here because today is a special day for me :Boogie: . Here's to 2011 a great year.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Hi my froggy friends...Ive decided to update my photo on here because today is a special day for me. Here's to 2011 a great year.


Lovely picture, Ebony... I really like the other one too, even with the sun in your eyes, or so you say...  :Wink:

----------


## 1beataway

I think Pez looks really young.

Ebony looks fantastic.

Thomas doesn't look like I expected.

----------


## Socrates

Here are some pics of me running the 10-10-10 Chicago Marathon.

----------


## Leefrogs

1 beataway, put your mug up here. Went back through thread and even Kurt begged u!! Or am I wrong and miss it some where? Doubtfull.

----------


## Thomas

> Thomas doesn't look like I expected.


Lol, so what did you expect?

----------


## lnaminneci

> 1 beataway, put your mug up here. Went back through thread and even Kurt begged u!! Or am I wrong and miss it some where? Doubtfull.


LOL...You did miss it...Elaine is in there....keep looking.

And a special CHEERS!!!! to Ebony!!   :Big Grin:   To a Fantastic 2011!!!

----------


## clownonfire

> Ok, trying to keep this thread Alive! Don't be shy folks!
> 
> Here's another one of me. If you haven't posted a picture yet, we will find you........


There you are.

----------


## clownonfire

> I folded. Be gentle.


Nice to have a face on you, Elaine!  :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Ok, I'm reviving this thread. Here I am. I couldn't get the white balance right, but oh well, I think it's not bad for something that was taken on a cell phone camera.


Thomas, buddy!!

----------


## pez

> I think Pez looks really young.


Well, I'm 15 years old :Frog Smile:

----------


## Thomas

> Well, I'm 15 years old


Oh, well I'm not that young. I'm 19.

----------


## 1beataway

> Oh, well I'm not that young. I'm 19.


Nineteen is so young!

----------


## Thomas

> Nineteen is so young!


Nineteen isn't that young. Now 15 is, but not 19.

----------


## 1beataway

> Nineteen isn't that young. Now 15 is, but not 19.


 
I think 19 is still pretty young. I was guessing that Pez was about 15 from his pic.

----------


## pez

I think I'm the youngest here

----------


## 1beataway

I think Tom is younger. But he hasn't been around.

----------


## lnaminneci

I had alot of requests for this! So here is a picture of my little munchkin frog helper Aidan. He is 4 years old and Loves his pet frogs!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Lesley..Just adorable...He's such a handsome wee man  :Frog Smile: .

----------


## clownonfire

> I had alot of requests for this! So here is a picture of my little munchkin frog helper Aidan. He is 4 years old and Loves his pet frogs!


A good looking kid you have there, Lesley.

----------


## Jumper

I have yet to post in the introductions, so.......... Hello! My name is David.

----------


## Leefrogs

Nice to see you, hows the eggs?

----------


## Jumper

They keep a comin'.  Can't find the off switch.

----------


## Thomas

Time to bump this thread up again!

----------


## Dog Shrink

> This was recently suggested to me that we have another "let's see those faces" thread. Its been a while since the last one and membership has changed since then. It's always nice to put a face upon a name. So without further ado, here's my ugly mug. As you can see, I do occasionally wear clothes.  The second picture was taken by Mike of Black Jungle at the NEFG BBQ. I have labeled FrogForum members.


 
Is that fella standing in the doorway with his arms crossed Douglas Dix of Deer Fern Farms? 

Well here's me:

 
Recently cut my longh air short (Hating it btw) so this is different from my profile pic but working on getting my long pretty hair back.

Most current pix of myy boys, Breyden 14 and Garrett 6.(altho they are just a bit younger in these pix, I think they were from late 2009).

----------


## Ebony

Hey..nice to see you.I think your hair looks great by the way. Your boy's are adorable. :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

Beautiful kids, Dog Shrink!!!

----------


## Dog Shrink

Hey  :Smile:  thank guys. I appreciate the compliments. Ebony, I've seen your pix so I know you can relate going from hair a couple feet long to like nothing (not that you've cut yours or anything I just noticed you had nice long dark hair  :Smile:  )... it was whole heartedly depressing despite it looking ok. Thank you for the compliments on the boys... I swear they're like Cane and Able.. must be the age gap, well and the older boy's 14 year old teenage hormones kicking in.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I hope the pix are showing up better for you guys 'cause apparently my 'puter is having difficulties showing the pic of me, but the boys pic is coming up fine.

----------


## clownonfire

> Hey  thank guys. I appreciate the compliments. Ebony, I've seen your pix so I know you can relate going from hair a couple feet long to like nothing (not that you've cut yours or anything I just noticed you had nice long dark hair  )... it was whole heartedly depressing despite it looking ok. Thank you for the compliments on the boys... I swear they're like Cane and Able.. must be the age gap, well and the older boy's 14 year old teenage hormones kicking in. 
> 
> I hope the pix are showing up better for you guys 'cause apparently my 'puter is having difficulties showing the pic of me, but the boys pic is coming up fine.


Funny that you say this about your kids... I was telling Ebony that my son and my daughter are like angels and demons. As much as my son was calm, my daughter seems like she is possessed...  :Wink:

----------


## Dog Shrink

Maybe it's the Canadian blood Eric.  I'm French Canadian, born in Montreal so I know us Canadian gals can have a firey disposition  :Wink:

----------


## clownonfire

> Maybe it's the Canadian blood Eric.  I'm French Canadian, born in Montreal so I know us Canadian gals can have a firey disposition


Pour vrai? Ça doit être ça! Parce que papa (moi) est francophone, elle a le sang latin passionné de son père....  :Wink:  T'es la première francophone avec laquelle j'échange sur ce site!

----------


## Dog Shrink

Ok now you're killin me... I was born there, but I don't live there anymore. I was adopted in Quebec thru Catholic services when I was almost 2, but did speak some french then, and brought to the states  :Smile:  I did take 4 years of french in high school but that was decades ago so it's all kinds of rusty. Sorry  :Frown:   Altho I did google translate what you said  :Smile:   "For real? That must be it! Because Dad (me) is French, she is passionate Latin blood of his father .... You're the first francophone with which I communicate on this site!"  I got some of it but wanted to be certain on it all  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

> Hey  thank guys. I appreciate the compliments. Ebony, I've seen your pix so I know you can relate going from hair a couple feet long to like nothing (not that you've cut yours or anything I just noticed you had nice long dark hair  )... it was whole heartedly depressing despite it looking ok. Thank you for the compliments on the boys... I swear they're like Cane and Able.. must be the age gap, well and the older boy's 14 year old teenage hormones kicking in. 
> 
> I hope the pix are showing up better for you guys 'cause apparently my 'puter is having difficulties showing the pic of me, but the boys pic is coming up fine.


 
LOl..yeah..Ive cut my hair short many times..but always regretted it...I know what you mean about hormone kicking in..My Son turns 14 this year and I have to look up at him now..NOT COOL  :Big Grin: . Ive also got a daughter who is 13 this year so they are both going through it together..and they are like cats and dogs at the moment...Geeez :Big Grin:

----------


## Dog Shrink

Ugh I don't envy that Ebony... I'm so glad I have boys... I couldn't imagine a hormonal teen girl in the house... my mood swongs are bad enough  :Smile:   Yeah my 14 year old isnow taller than me as well, altho it makes the hugs soooo much more enjoyable  :Frog Smile:   what scaresme tho is he wants to follow in Daddy's footsteps and become a Marine Corps sniper  :EEK!:   it's all he really talks about as far as career ambitions, military academy,  so I guess in that way a girl would have been a little less of a heart attack in the making.  But then agan there's the whole "mom I'm pregnant" thing with girls (I know it takes a boy too but I honestly think it's way harder on the girl and her family)... IDK... lesser of 2 evils?

----------


## amisbeef

Well I'm sorry to spoil to pattern, but I'm just an 18 year old undergraduate zoology student from England. Guess i've never introduced myself to this forum! but hey, I'm Amy

----------


## Thomas

> Well I'm sorry to spoil to pattern, but I'm just an 18 year old undergraduate zoology student from England. Guess i've never introduced myself to this forum! but hey, I'm Amy


Cool! I'm a 19 year old undergraduate zoology (herpetology) student from America. Nice to meet you Amy.

----------


## Leefrogs

Bump up again

----------


## Tony

I'm the one on the right.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dog Shrink

Yeah I didn't think you were THEE Ken Griffey  :Smile:  altho ya both are kinda studly  :Stick Out Tongue:   It's interesting seeing y'all. Kinda fascinating seeing all the different types of people that are into herps. You'd think or expect most of them to look like Steve from American Dad  :Big Grin: 

 
 :Frog Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Hey Tony..Nice to see you.  :Smile: 

@ Dog shrink...Too funny  :Big Grin:

----------


## lnaminneci

Great to see all these smiling faces!   :Frog Smile: 

Time to bump it up again.......


~Lesley

----------


## Leefrogs

bumping

----------


## Rocko

Some of us do look like Steve from American Dad, what's wrong with that?

----------


## Kurt

Too funny!

----------


## Dog Shrink

Wow Rocko... you DO really resemble Steve Smith don't cha?  There's absolutely NOTHING wrong with that... it's actually what I expected more herpers to look like.  You look great btw...

----------


## Dragonbeards

I've only just come to this forum, but I'm planning on staying, so why not? I hope this picture isn't too big. I pulled it off my computer. Senior picture  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rocko

> Wow Rocko... you DO really resemble Steve Smith don't cha?  There's absolutely NOTHING wrong with that... it's actually what I expected more herpers to look like.  You look great btw...


   Sure sure now you pour on the compliments  :Wink:

----------


## Dog Shrink

> Sure sure now you pour on the compliments


 
Hey now... the Steve Smith comment was never meant to be insulting  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dog Shrink

Hey... I know that nick  :Smile:  I think it's a great pic... welcome to the forum  :Smile: 




> I've only just come to this forum, but I'm planning on staying, so why not? I hope this picture isn't too big. I pulled it off my computer. Senior picture

----------


## Dragonbeards

> Hey... I know that nick  I think it's a great pic... welcome to the forum


Ha, I know yours too  :Big Grin: . Thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## Animalnstinct

Looking good everyone! I haven't been on as much as I would like due to work, but I just skimmed through the threads to get an update. I'm surprised to see so many Canadians on this forum, it's nice! I wish I would of found this forum when I was living in Canada and looking for people in the hobby.

Thought I would give a more updated pic since the one I posted was a random one from months ago. Just me goofing off with the hubs when I'm suppose to be working, taken about 2 weeks ago.

----------


## Sugar

This is me!  And my name is Aja.

----------


## Leefrogs

Thanks girls, going wwwwayyy back in thread, contining a quote, go girls!!! Keep it up everyone!! Glad to see more frog lovers!!! And another forum quote, frog people are beautiful people!

----------


## clownonfire

Some of you have asked me about Sara, my very patient wife in regards to my frog obsession. So here's a picture of her. When I speak about Frog Forum, our next terrarium, our vents or anything frog-related, she rolls her eyes with love. Ain't that sweet?

----------


## phoebe froggy

This is me

----------


## Animalnstinct

@Eric, your wife looks like she could be the twin sister of someone I know here! That is so trippy! Beautiful girl you have there! 

@Phoebe, omg! You look adorable in the middle of all your frog stuff! I have a similar fun collection of penguins and thats how my work desks looks!  I love the round plush frog you have on the top right of the cabinet, its too cute!

----------


## clownonfire

Thanks Jenn. I totally think Sara's hawt. Not biased at all.

Id love to see a pic of Sara's doppleganger.

----------


## Leefrogs

bumping gain

----------


## Thomas

Buh-buh-buh-buh bump up the thread!

----------


## Dog Shrink

> This is me


 
WOW Got Frogs??? I think that is a fabulous collection.  Very nice.

----------


## Leefrogs

bumping up cuz we have new people and many who we haven't seen!!!

----------


## brmbward

All I ask is no fat girl jokes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
The first is just me.
The second is me and my girls.

----------


## Leefrogs

we don't make fun of eachother, frog people are camera shy, much like our counterparts!!! Love to see your kids, I know it's a long thread, really long, Lee's Einstein, I'm pipi. Now foggy Halloween Picts, that should be made fun of!!!

----------


## Ebony

Hi there Megan. Great to see you. Nice photo's. :Frog Smile:

----------


## ARMS87

> I go away for a few weeks, and you all decide to show your mugs  Suppose I should play too....
> 
> Me on the right, acting seriously as always


Best in thread.

Mines;
<-------
<-------

----------


## 1beataway

Here's a recent pic.

----------


## firefrog

heres me doing a primate encounter at auckland zoo, near the end of last year

----------


## Kurt

Ah, a cotton-top tamarin. We had those at the Museum of Science where I worked. Actually they still do, I just don't work there anymore. lol

----------


## Geofrog707

Here is a REALLY old picture of me back in April, 2010.  So almost a year old.  I have more recent ones from September that I wouldn't mind sharing but I my phone refuses to let them out, and I am too poor to afford a cord to get them directly onto the computer because I spent all my money on frog stuff  :Big Grin: 

  This is the April one, sorry for the dirty mirror..


  Here is one of me at the Sydney Opera House during our trip to Australia



  Here is the last one of me, please don't ask why my eyes were closed, because I do not know...


  Those are probably my (well definitely) my better if not best pictures.  I normally look much, much worse than this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leefrogs

good to see every1!! Keep it up

----------


## Michael Novy

Well hopefully I'll see some of these faces at a couple of the shows..lol..  It would be nice to meet all of you..

----------


## Kurt

You already met me, why do to meet anyone else? I would think your life would be complete now.  :Big Grin:

----------


## lnaminneci

> You already met me, why do to meet anyone else? I would think your life would be complete now.


 
Hahahahaha  hahhaaaa  Hahahhaaaaaa.........ok...I can't breath,......... I'm better now....Hahahahhhaa    Hahahahaaa   Haaahhaaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaa!!!!    :Big Grin: 



Keep the pictures coming guys and gals!   :Frog Smile: 

~Lesley

----------


## fruitloop

Well, this is me...my husband calls me the crazy frog lady...lol. Although i have more frog stuff than actual frogs unfortunately  :Frown:  This picture is a year or 2 old with my kids...the 1 of just me is a bit more recent.

----------


## Dog Shrink

I love black and white pix.

----------


## Ebony

Hey fruitloop, Nice to see you. Gorgeous photo's.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## lnaminneci

Bumping this up again for new members........ :Frog Smile: 


~Lesley

----------


## Michael Novy

> You already met me, why do to meet anyone else? I would think your life would be complete now.


 Nice... lol.. You gonna be at the Hamburg show on April 30th?

----------


## Kurt

Not likely to be. Might make the trip in June. You should come vend at the Massachusetts show. The May show is booked up, but I think there is room in October.

----------


## spankyg

heres my face:



don't hate

----------


## Leefrogs

looks like u were playing x-box or something.......
Too funny

----------


## lnaminneci

Bumping this up again for new members........ :Frog Smile: 


~Lesley

----------


## JSG

You look like a kid, John, LOL, I expected an old man!

----------


## JSG

This photo is maybe 2 to 3 years old, not much has changed since. But have a look at my album and see the latest!

----------


## Leefrogs

bumping  up

----------


## ARMS87

few oldies

----------


## Immortal

I feel like sharing a couple =p







Yep, I'm one of them "goth" people.. LOL. Actually I don't label myself anything, but my style is closest to gothic/alternative.

----------


## Grrrit

this is me

i have some 2" gauges 

this is me doing what i do when im not frogging

----------


## clownonfire

Grrrit dude! Awesome.... I actually thought you were much older.... Don't know why.... By the beauty of your vivs maybe.... Very promising, Man....

----------


## Grrrit

> Grrrit dude! Awesome.... I actually thought you were much older.... Don't know why.... By the beauty of your vivs maybe.... Very promising, Man....


Thanks eric. I'm only 20 lol but hey I try.

----------


## clownonfire

> Thanks eric. I'm only 20 lol but hey I try.


Are you kidding me? I could learn a thing or two from you...

----------


## bshmerlie

> this is me
> 
> i have some 2" gauges 
> 
> this is me doing what i do when im not frogging


Yeah...I could do that. :Big Grin: . In fact I was just doing that yesterday. :Frog Surprise: 

You know,  the whole defying gravity thing. :EEK!:

----------


## Immortal

I can't resist I have to post this..

----------


## lnaminneci

Cool pics guys!  I wish I could climb walls....lol   :Stick Out Tongue: 

I'm definately not goth, but here's a vampire pic at Halloween...as goth as I'll ever get...though I did spray my hair black way back in high school....eons ago...lol  :EEK!: 

Here's one with fangs and one without...... :Big Grin: 

Don't be shy guys if you haven't posted a pic.....join in the fun....we don't bite.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ARMS87

Random sampling from the album..

----------


## Ebony

Hey! cool to see this thread live on...Love it :Big Grin: . Awesome photo's.

I totally lost my biking up the walls photo's darn it!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  but here's one I took last week for my Facebook and now Frogforum profile.

----------


## Michael Novy

All I gotta say is that I love the pic Immortal put up picking her nose..lol.. That frickin rocked!!!! This is definitely my kinda site.. People have a sense of humor on here. :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause:  :Big Applause: 

Grrriitt- Maybe we should take some pics at the show.. Get John Claire in there..All of us next to a stuffed alien.. What do ya think?

----------


## Grrrit

> All I gotta say is that I love the pic Immortal put up picking her nose..lol.. That frickin rocked!!!! This is definitely my kinda site.. People have a sense of humor on here.
> 
> Grrriitt- Maybe we should take some pics at the show.. Get John Claire in there..All of us next to a stuffed alien.. What do ya think?


Mike we can do that for sure. I might have to call you soon about a project I want to get started.

----------


## Immortal

> All I gotta say is that I love the pic Immortal put up picking her nose..lol.. That frickin rocked!!!! This is definitely my kinda site.. People have a sense of humor on here.
> 
> Grrriitt- Maybe we should take some pics at the show.. Get John Claire in there..All of us next to a stuffed alien.. What do ya think?


Haha, it's who I am! I have more fun ones..

----------


## Grrrit

Haha you rule

----------


## JSG

Lor, you have amazing eyes...WOW!

----------


## Michael Novy

Lmao...Nice lor... 

Grriit, just give me a shout.. I shall prepare the alien.

----------


## Grrrit

> Lmao...Nice lor... 
> 
> Grriit, just give me a shout.. I shall prepare the alien.


Sounds good haha

----------


## bshmerlie

Here I am after 8 hours of fishing.  This is all we caught. :Frog Surprise:

----------


## clownonfire

> Here I am after 8 hours of fishing.  This is all we caught.


Am I ever stoked to have a face behind the voice and... uh.... the FF posts!!! I have vents that are bigger than that fish...  :Wink:

----------


## bshmerlie

Here's Ruth the following day....Yes I'm embarrased she kicked by butt.

----------


## clownonfire

> Here's Ruth the following day....Yes I'm embarrased she kicked by butt.


Owned.

----------


## bshmerlie

The really embarrassing part was that she caught nine dorado that day.  :Confused: 

We kept three and released the rest.

----------


## bshmerlie

Here's Lacey....

----------


## Ebony

Nice to finally see you Cheri..Just how I pictured you but with out the overalls...lol :Wink: 

Lacey is just adorable. :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

> Haha, it's who I am! I have more fun ones..


 
WoW!! Absolutely amazing Photo's Immortal...Totally photogenic  :Big Applause:

----------


## Michael Novy

Yep. Immortal is realy got it. lol..

----------


## clownonfire

Lor has amazing pictures on her Facebook page, some where she models and some as the photographer. Lots of talent, that one.

I thought I'd share a family portrait and a picture of Sara and I at our engagement last year.

Eric

----------


## clownonfire

We have a few new members. and some I'd love to see their faces. So berksmike, Viper Jr, Mushrooms, and all,  time to show us your mugs!!

Eric

----------


## ZachTurner

Well this is Me
This First one we are at a block party.. Thus the fun little name tag.. Looking down kinda sternly at my Son Zane who had found some really lovely Mud.. 

Zane, and I on the Couch. Early morning Cartoons.. I might actually be asleep in this one..

----------


## Martin

Oh the horror... If that's want you want, then here you go, but I have to warn you. Apparently, I'm not the most photogenic guy out there, and I don't have many pictures available either...

http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4d...1_IMG_3176.JPG

http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4d...5_DSCN2417.JPG



And then I have to finish with the one cool picture of me I have, so you will remember me as a cool guy  :Cool: 

http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4d...3_IMG_0158.png
(No, never done any military service what so ever)

And yeah, about time I change my name. It's Martin  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

> And then I have to finish with the one cool picture of me I have, so you will remember me as a cool guy


So .....you're saying....hotdogs in the snow aren't cool?  You're obviously a bachelor if that's all you could find in the fridge before you left.    :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

> So .....you're saying....hotdogs in the snow aren't cool?  You're obviously a bachelor if that's all you could find in the fridge before you left.


Haha!  :Big Grin:  Actually, Marléne (my better half) is the one taking all the photos (except the last one with the uniform)! And we did celebrate 2 years last weeked, wohow!

----------


## clownonfire

> And then I have to finish with the one cool picture of me I have, so you will remember me as a cool guy 
> 
> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4d...3_IMG_0158.png
> (No, never done any military service what so ever)
> 
> And yeah, about time I change my name. It's Martin


Nice! Nothing says like COOL more than a military suit in a construction deserted zone!!  :Wink:

----------


## clownonfire

Bump!!

----------


## FrogFever

The first picture is of myself with my lovely girlfriend, Crystal. I have to include her in this since she helps me with ALL of terrarium builds, major decision making, and the countless hours she watches me tend to my frog friends.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Second picture is my ever evolving frog room (which happens to also be my room). Glad I'm moving soon!

----------


## clownonfire

> The first picture is of myself with my lovely girlfriend, Crystal. I have to include her in this since she helps me with ALL of terrarium builds, major decision making, and the countless hours she watches me tend to my frog friends. 
> Second picture is my ever evolving frog room (which happens to also be my room). Glad I'm moving soon!


That's quite the frog room you got there!

----------


## Amy

Trying this again, photobucket didn't save my edit the first time.  I have very very few pics of me without the kiddos, and I'm not comfy posting pics of them on an open forum.  So here is what I have for ya!

----------


## clownonfire

Amy,

It's so good to finally see you! And I completely understand not posting pics of the young ones on a forum... Even though I did. But I'm trying to sell them, you know... They are good looking kids, and I could make a quick bucks with them... Imagine the amount of frogs I could get?  :Wink: 

But seriously, thanks for sharing a pic of you... You've been a very active member of this board...

Eric

----------


## Amy

> Amy,
> 
> It's so good to finally see you! And I completely understand not posting pics of the young ones on a forum... Even though I did. But I'm trying to sell them, you know... They are good looking kids, and I could make a quick bucks with them... Imagine the amount of frogs I could get? 
> 
> But seriously, thanks for sharing a pic of you... You've been a very active member of this board...
> 
> Eric


LOL  Depends on how naughty your kids are!! I would have to pay someone to take mine  :Stick Out Tongue:   And thank you, I'm enjoying it here

----------


## nicodimus22



----------


## lnaminneci

Bumpity!   :Frog Smile:

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

My name is Bart. I usually only post in the pacman forum but someone put a link to this post on a post I started over there.
I'm 30 yrs old live in Atlanta Ga and am a huge fan of pacman frogs.

----------


## Fae

Here's a me!

----------


## Jess

Me, although my hair is black now  :Smile: 
Me and my Puppy, Charlie :P

----------


## Shibumi

Me and my dog. I'm the one on the left....

----------


## S13

Here's me.


hipster-ish Instagram photo lol.

----------


## Lindsey

And here I am!  Nice to see everyone!

----------


## Rukufox

tis I, I've gotten my hair cut since these pictures though so my hair is off my shoulders now!

----------


## J Teezy

here's me towards the end of the night at a friends wedding.

----------


## TaikiKago

This is me! The first two are just fun cosplay's before a con. LOL!

I even included a photo of my marvelous steed, Casper.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## S13

> here's me towards the end of the night at a friends wedding.


Lol looks like you had 1 too many!

----------


## NatureLady

Hello FF Friends!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Me, then my baby boy and I  :Smile:

----------


## RedHed

This is me ... This is fun to see everyone's face  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

The one and only...!

----------


## Will

Well I guess I can jump into the mix and throw a few of me up here!

----------


## S13

Pretty girls coming out of the woodwork, lol.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lemcneill

It's strange seeing who people are! I'm used to a site where you're not allowed to post pictures of yourself.

Here I am (even though I got a pic up on my profile xD)

----------


## Heather

Haha! It's fun to see what everyone looks like  :Smile: . Finally faces to put with our usernames and posts.

----------


## Heather

Okay...


I hope everyone posts!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> Okay...
> 
> 
> I hope everyone posts!


Aw your Daughter (?) Is gorgeous  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thanks! Yes, she's my little princess  :Smile: , well...most days anyway  :Smile: .

----------


## nicodimus22

No posts in almost a year? Geez! Let's see some more pics, folks!

 I accidentally killed my link from a couple of years ago, so here's a more recent one of me (and my favorite dinner):

----------

